#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Übersetzung Befund MRT rechtes Handgelenk >

## dontforgetme

Wer kann mir bitte folgenden Befund übersetzen? 
Zustand nach distaler Radiusfraktur
Zustand nach Fraktur des Processus styloideus ulnae. Hier gering sekundärarthrotische Veränderungen. Kleines Ossikel ventral im Plsotriyuetralgelenk, MR-morphologische Veränderungen, die vereinbar sind mit einer stylotriquetralen Impaction.
Deutlich degenerative Veränderungen der horizontalen und vertikalen Bandursprünge des TFCC vor allem zentral und dorsal mit ausgedehnten Partialrissen. Umschriebene kommunizierende Defekte sind möglich.
Geringer Erguß, geringe Synovialitis im DRUG. 
Der Diskus selbst morphologisch unauffällig dargestellt.
Kleines (6-7 mm) wahrscheinlich eingeblutetes Ganglion im Verlauf der Beugesehne des 5. Strahls (auf Höhe der proximalen Metacarpalia).
Sonst keine signifikante Pathologie. 
Im Voraus herzlichen Dank für die Mühe und schönes Wochenende.

----------


## dontforgetme

mittlerweile habe ich erfahren, dass es innen total zerfetzt ist, wie mir der orthopäde sagte. also ab ins krankenhaus, entfernung des diskus und restlichen kaputten dinge und handgelenksarthroskopie, dann sieht man weiter ;(

----------

